# endless cassette, para que sirve?



## alextv44 (Sep 25, 2012)

entre algunas cosas que encontré en un bazar, encontré esta cinta, solicité la traducción de google y entendí que endless cassette significa "cinta sin fin", ahora mi duda es, ¿ para que sirve?, podrían hacerme  favor de aclararme esta duda? de antemano, mil gracias.


----------



## josemaX (Sep 25, 2012)

Por ejemplo para repetir una grabación continuamente.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 25, 2012)

Se usaba para producir eco y reverberación en otra época. Había muchos circuitos en las revistas.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2012)

Yo solo las he visto en contestadores automáticos; el mensaje saliente iba en una de ellas, así no había que rebobinar, el sistema grababa un pitido e iba rodando hasta llegar a él y se paraba.


----------



## chclau (Sep 26, 2012)

En una epoca habia algo que se llamaba "magazine", en la epoca de los discos de pasta y cassettes. La idea era tambien escuchar tus canciones sin fin.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casete_magazine


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

El endless cassette se usó *fundamentalmente* en las contestadoras , como dice Scooter , al terminar la grabación del mensaje saliente grababa el pitido y en la union de la cinta tenía untramo de cinta metálica.

Así que cuando terminaba de decir el mensaje saliente  sonaba el pitido y la contestadora avanzaba rápido hasta que dos contactos detectaban la cinta metálica y paraba , dejandolo posicionado para la proxima llemada

Saludos !

 .


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2012)

La cinta era muy corta, no llegana a un minuto, tendría como mucho 30" y además no tenía "rodillos" con lo que en un cassette normal se paraba porque no rodaban.


----------



## alextv44 (Sep 26, 2012)

gracias por el apoyo, estoy muy contento y agradecido, ahora veré que uso darle, porque no tengo una contestadora de ese tipo. hasta la prox.


----------



## Dario (Sep 26, 2012)

te doy otra idea, si te gusta la robotica, podes usarla tambien para ponerle voz a un robot. quedaria algo asi jeje... este tipo utilizo un contestador de este tipo para hacerlo hablar.


----------



## alextv44 (Sep 27, 2012)

que padre esta este vídeo, y yo muy agradecido.


----------

